# [EVDL] TODD PC-45 power converter/charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Recently I bought on eBay the TODD PC-45 power converter/charger - 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204086958
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130204086958 

I want this device as DC-DC converter - somewhere in Internet I saw the info
that it can convert 100-130V DC to 12V DC. But the seller says that it is
AC-DC converter/charger only and he doesn't know if it can work as DC-DC
converter.

So, please, could you help me and give advice if this device can work as
DC-DC converter?

Thank you very much in advance,

Regards,
Oleg

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/TODD-PC-45-power-converter-charger-tp16236939p16236939.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oleg,

Looking at the Todd on the E-Bay site didn't help much.

Both of mine are the red cases. I have a PC30d that works fine on my 120V
DC system and I also have a (red) PC40b that does not. It lights up the red
(fault)led when I tried it on DC. It works fine on 120V AC even after
trying it.

HTH

Jim
www.evalbum.com/804
www.evalbum.com/425

<I want this device as DC-DC converter - somewhere in Internet I saw the
info =

that it can convert 100-130V DC to 12V DC. But the seller says that it is =

AC-DC converter/charger only and he doesn't know if it can work as DC-DC =

converter. =


So, please, could you help me and give advice if this device can work as =

DC-DC converter? =


Thank you very much in advance, =


Regards, =

Oleg =



--------------------------------------------------------------------
mail2web.com =96 Enhanced email for the mobile individual based on Microsof=
t=AE
Exchange - http://link.mail2web.com/Personal/EnhancedEmail



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

